# Had my first colonscopy yesterday and have a question?



## ras1814 (Oct 10, 2003)

My doc said everything looked normal after my first colonoscopy, but he said I definitely have IBS and he did a biopsy to check for bacteria? What kind of bacteria would he be looking for and how did I get it into my system? So many questions.... I haven't gotten the results back yet. Any help would be appreciated







Amy


----------



## mbeck (Nov 17, 2003)

I had the same thing done last week. I'm not sure because I was in a little bit of a haze, but I think the biopsy was to check for microscopic colitis.


----------

